# dog vests



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

What are some opinions on dog vests for upland hunting. I hunt out in SW ND in what has been some thick CRP. Don't know what it will be like this year with the dry weather.

I have a young Lab that has never experienced that kind of cover before. He does not have thick hair on his belly and it gets a little raw after training in cover around here (minneapolis) It's not that big of a deal but when I head that way I will be hunting for three consecutive days and am thinking that might be hard on him.

Do any of you guys use those things, if so what kind do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Had the same problem with my lab when he was young. I got a cordura nylon chest protector from Cabelas. Looks like a thong. I just checked their website and they have a different one now that goes higher up the dogs side.. I think the one I got was called a skid plate.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bigdog,

Did it hinder movement in any way? did it help?

One concern I have with them is warm weather. The dog might get too hot with one on.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Being a city guy with city dogs (2 Labs), my dogs don't get enough time in the field and, when they do, they get beat up pretty well in a 6-day North Dakota upland bird hunt. Barb wire has allowed me to pay for my vet's children to go to college!

I like the "skid plate" vests and have just ordered one for my pup, 10 months old. My old dog Hale has worn her neoprene vest for upland hunting once the temperature dips below 40.

Paws are a big problem. I've never been able to keep a set of booties on my dogs and have given up on those. I tried some of the toughening solutions that are available and those work for me.

We owe our dogs the opportunity to hunt free from pain and serious discomfort, so this is one area where I'm willing to put my money where my mouth is.

I just bought the old girl (Hale, age 10; not my wife) a ramp to get in/out of my pickup. It's kinda goofy watching her use the ramp, but watching her fail to launch successfully into the pickup and flopping to the ground was too saddening. And my back isn't as young as it used to be and loading an 85-90 lb Lab into the truck could be my undoing.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

The one I have only has material between the front legs and down the belly a little ways so it did not heat up the dog at all. It did a real good job of protecting him. When I got it they had two styles, one was narrower between the legs for a dog with a "pointer " build. My dog had a narrow chest so I got that one. It did not hinder movement in any way.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Problem I see with vests (and I do sometimes use them) is that they protect the vest and some of the stomach, but not the front legs. It's the front legs that take a real beating in the brush. I actually made some chaps that attached to the dogs collar for one of my old setters. He hated them. End of the chaps.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just recieved my Avery vest today in the mail. Do yourself a favor and do some measuring before you order I bought a medium for my 10 month Chessie and it fits pretty snug I've ordered a large that she'll be wearing real soon What i have are vests that cover the upper 1/3 of the dog Mainly designed for floation and warmth for dogs that sit and wait for the action She's wearing as I type and looks great in it :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

my friend has a pointer and bought the neoprene one, this one is good for the chest but it was chaffing the armpits...he trimmed it around there and has worked good...also know of another guy with pointers and had to do the same thing


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I orderd one today


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

What did you order? I was thinking of getting another skid plate style (dog grew a little) but Cabelas doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I orderd the cabela's Neoprene Armor-flex Chest Protector
and the Ripstop chest Protector


----------

